# 921 Bad Again



## kengaz (Sep 24, 2004)

Well here I go again. The replacement, of the replacement is 'toast' and it only worked two nights. My original one only worked a few days, the second one worked for about a year, this third one has set the record of two days. I got it on Friday night, set it up on Saturday and enjoyed it that night. Then Sunday it came on with no trouble but Monday when I came home from work and turned it on to watch the news - no picture. Worked on it for two hours and finally called Dish but he tech. could not get it going so he bounced it to the higher HD level, They got it going but it was bed time so I turned it off and went to bed. As I got up this morning (Tuesday) I turned it on but no picture (power light and blue HD light as before but no picture). So when I got home I did what the tech. had me do Monday night and guess what - disk failure. Called Dish and they confirmed it was 'toast'. Waiting now for a call from product support but who knows if they will call tonight or 96 hours from now (the time for the call from last week's failure). Don't get me wrong, the techs have been super nice and helpful - it is not their fault the damn thing is not a very good product - they have to bear the consequences. So in the past two weeks I have had two nights of viewing. I wonder if cable is that bad?

Also, why do they keep sending me refurbished receivers? I bought a new one originally. 

I am not really mad - just greatly disappointed at Dish products.


----------



## kengaz (Sep 24, 2004)

Dish has sent a replacement and it is up and 'spinning'. It came up better than the last two. I just hope it can 'hang-in' there for awhile.

As usualy the techs were very helpful and very polite. 

:grin:


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm on my second although I almost went to number 3 because of a failure to respond to my remote. A 942 IR remote seemed to fix that one but now I'm starting to see the lovely what day is it bug, oh yeah, I should be recording this timer tomorrow night but have decided to record it tonight!

Thought I would see how many is the record in replaced units and I hope your replacement hangs in there for you although I personally think we should get new ones as that's what we friggin paid for...


----------



## kengaz (Sep 24, 2004)

:lol: Well this was the fourth unit (the original plus three replacements). It is still working but I am afraid to record anything since I lost recordings on the last two. The only thing that never happens is how they say they will ship the replacement. UPS really tore up the box on the replacement before this one. I told the tech this an he said they would ship FedEx - guess what it came UPS (box torn up). The one before the this last one I wanted it shipped to a UPS store - guess what - it came to my house (the reason for the UPS store is that if I am not home it sets outside the door until I get home - so far it has not been taken my an unwelcome guest.

I am getting so I can get it all connected and booting in about 10 minutes.


----------

